

Tim Bray: No Venture Capital - erik
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2008/10/16/Fear-Venture-Capitalists

======
webwright
"These days you can do a Web startup for almost no money and, within a few
months, find out for real if anyone will pay for what you’ve built. So why on
earth would you sell part of it before you find that out? I strongly believe
that a Web startup’s chance of success is significantly reduced by letting VCs
into the picture."

This isn't an argument against taking VC investment-- it's an argument against
taking it before you have any traction (which I largely agree with). When you
have traction, growth, and (even!) revenue-- you've got more leverage.

Once you've proven that someone wants what you've built, how long (and how
dangerous/painful) is the road to the point where you can afford to pay
yourself a reasonable salary? It tends to be pretty long and still has plenty
of risk.

If you take VC (the right amount from the right VC at the right time), you
give up ~20% of your company and very little control. In exchange, you get a
paycheck and a fleet of valuable/powerful advisors and the ability to hire a
guy or two to fill in with the skills that you lack.

"I strongly believe that a Web startup’s chance of success is significantly
reduced by letting VCs into the picture."

I am constantly amazed how often people equate VC investment to a loss of
control... If you've got good VCs (they exist) and good leverage (because you
had some traction before you raised money), your VC has very little power to
submarine your business (by design or by negligence). Exactly how does a VC
reduce your chances?

In my mind, what reduces your chances is taking too much VC money or not
having the discipline to build a scalable business when you have a big pile of
money in the bank. This isn't the VC's fault, it's the entrepreneur's.

~~~
bootload
_"... I am constantly amazed how often people equate VC investment to a loss
of control... If you've got good VCs (they exist) and good leverage (because
you had some traction before you raised money), your VC has very little power
to submarine your business (by design or by negligence). Exactly how does a VC
reduce your chances? ..."_

Because hackers are by definition optimists and Venture Capital + successful
Startups _"can"_ be risky. A counter view can be read in _"Founders at Work"_
Livingston, Ch24 Phil Greenspun and here ~
<http://philip.greenspun.com/business/startup-tips/> and
<http://waxy.org/random/arsdigita/>

Lack of control is a subset of risk.

